# Question about shipping



## kitty (May 3, 2009)

A Glock was left at my home a few months back. I have made attempts to get the owner to pick it up but he has not returned to retrieve it. I am currently not licensed. Would someone be able to advise me on if/how I can legally mail or transport this firearm. The FedEx and UPS sites are a bit confusing.

Thanks!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

kitty said:


> A Glock was left at my home a few months back. I have made attempts to get the owner to pick it up but he has not returned to retrieve it. I am currently not licensed. Would someone be able to advise me on if/how I can legally mail or transport this firearm. The FedEx and UPS sites are a bit confusing.
> 
> Thanks!


You can't just mail a gun. Do you have any contact with the owner at all? If you were to transport it yourself would you cross a state line? if so what states? If you were to ship it I would believe that you would have ot use an FFL dealer to ship it to another for the other person to pick it up and if you have not been in contact wit them that wouldn't work either.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Tell the guy you're going to turn it in to the police to destroy if he doesn't come and get it. And follow through if he wont. Just be sure not to walk into the police station with a gun. :smt033

If he wants it but won't come to get it, you need to find a gun shop near him, and then ship it to that shop from your local shop. It will cost you anywhere from $20 - $50 for the FFL transfer fee (paperwork) plus actual shipping charges; so make him reimburse you. Whatever you do, DO NOT mail it or ship it via FedEx, UPS, or DHL on your own!


----------



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

kitty said:


> A Glock was left at my home a few months back. I have made attempts to get the owner to pick it up but he has not returned to retrieve it. I am currently not licensed. Would someone be able to advise me on if/how I can legally mail or transport this firearm. The FedEx and UPS sites are a bit confusing.
> 
> Thanks!


Let me get get this correct. A Glock was left at your home and you cant get the owner to get the gun.

A few questions...1) How do you know that it is a Glock and/or gun? 2) Is the owner the person who shipped the gun? 3) How was it shipped, i.e. FedEx, UPS, USPS etc. 4) Was this package addressed to you or correctly sent to your address?

If the owner mailed it to you and won't come and get it, that should raise some serious red flags. I wouldn't take it to the police department myself, but I would arrange for it to get there and destroyed.


----------



## kitty (May 3, 2009)

Well, the owner is a male friend who just sort of disappeared a few months back. He is a Law Enforcement Officer so I'm hesitant to turn it over to my local PD for fear that there will be repercussions to him considering he should be more responsible with his firearms. Especially if its a department issued side arm. Its a 27 (w/ankle holster), very popular with police.

We are both in FL (a few hrs apart) but currently have no contact. I have attempted to reach him but recieved no reply. Yes, I realize its very strange!

If I'm understanding you all correctly, I can ship it from a dealer to a dealer and just advise him of where he can pick it up?


----------



## kitty (May 3, 2009)

wickedrider said:


> Let me get get this correct. A Glock was left at your home and you cant get the owner to get the gun.
> 
> A few questions...1) How do you know that it is a Glock and/or gun? 2) Is the owner the person who shipped the gun? 3) How was it shipped, i.e. FedEx, UPS, USPS etc. 4) Was this package addressed to you or correctly sent to your address?
> 
> If the owner mailed it to you and won't come and get it, that should raise some serious red flags. I wouldn't take it to the police department myself, but I would arrange for it to get there and destroyed.


In response...

1) It says its a Glock right on the side. Glock 27 Austria .40
2) The owner never shipped it to me but left it at my home after visiting.

This is a very confusing/embarassing situation. The owner was someone I was dating (or thought I was). We spoke several times in the weeks after he left it and he repeatedly stated that he'd just get it when he came back. Well that was months ago and I have not heard from him nor has he replied to my effort to reach him.

Its been 3 months, its not my gun but as long as its in my home, its my responsibility and liability. Its absurdly irresponsible for him to leave this at my house. I have children through here, realtors showing my home as well as numerous robberies in my neighborhood in the past few months am I'm not licensed to have it.

I just don't know what to do.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kitty said:


> Its absurdly irresponsible for him to leave this at my house.


To me, this is the main point. *Especially* if he's an LEO. Personally, I would call my local PD and explain the situation. If he has repercussions because of it, then so be it. Maybe he needs a wake-up call. Only an idiot would leave one of their guns like that...just my .02


----------



## kitty (May 3, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Only an idiot would leave one of their guns like that...just my .02


I agree Beefy but wasn't sure if I was overreacting! I actually thought Gee, maybe people do this all the time, I don't know.


----------



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

Sorry, Kitty. I didn't mean for you to have to go into all of that. I don't know the gun possession laws of FLA. Good luck.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

He's a LEO and left his gun?? Forget the shipping it to him. Call your local PD, explain the situation, and see if they will send an officer over to relieve you of the responsibility of a gun in your home that you don't want. As for the repercussions for the guy that left the gun, oh well. He should have know better. If he does contact you and wants the gun, give him the name and number of the PD department and let him try to get his weapon back from them.


----------



## kitty (May 3, 2009)

Thanks! You guys are great. I'm relieved to hear from responsible gun owners that I'm not over reacting. This truly is bad gunmanship, especially for a LEO. I'm also glad I didn't go driving it to UPS only to get arrested myself!

I'd like to assure all of you that I have stored it in a secure place in my home out of reach of children and/or eyesight of any other visitors and will deal with it responsibly even if he won't.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kitty said:


> Thanks! You guys are great. I'm relieved to hear from responsible gun owners that I'm not over reacting. This truly is bad gunmanship, especially for a LEO. I'm also glad I didn't go driving it to UPS only to get arrested myself!
> 
> I'd like to assure all of you that I have stored it in a secure place in my home out of reach of children and/or eyesight of any other visitors and will deal with it responsibly even if he won't.


Well, I applaud you because many people in your situation may not be as responsible, or even care to find out what to do with it. You are definitely not overreacting, and you would be doing the right thing by calling your local PD. Good luck and keep us informed. :smt023


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Well here is a suggestion that no one has made yet...

Buy some ammo and *KEEP THE GUN!* These are some of the most desirable guns on the market and for many people, its a Glock or nothing.

Scott


----------



## kitty (May 3, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Well, I applaud you because many people in your situation may not be as responsible, or even care to find out what to do with it. :smt023


That credit goes to my Dad (RIP). A US Military Vet who raised us right! Believe me, I was shocked at some of the suggestions I had gotten elsewhere from "Throw it in the river" to "Bury it." I just knew I'd be having nightmares for the rest of my life about some 12 yr old finding it.

Glad I made it to the right place with you guys here to help!!!

Cheers!


----------



## kitty (May 3, 2009)

scottaschultz said:


> Well here is a suggestion that no one has made yet...
> 
> Buy some ammo and *KEEP THE GUN!* These are some of the most desirable guns on the market and for many people, its a Glock or nothing.
> 
> Scott


I've thought about it. I'd obviously get licensed myself, etc. Is this legal. I would quess that its registered to its rightful owner. What would happen if I went to register it to myself and didn't have a bill of sale/transfer, etc. or does it even need to be registered?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

On a side note, do you know if the gun is loaded or not? If you're not sure, and do not know how to clear the gun (we can explain it if need be) whatever you do, DO NOT touch the trigger. Glocks do not have the traditional manual safeties other guns do and if it is loaded and you hit the trigger hard enough, it could fire. Just look at what happened to poor Plaxico.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If he is LEO then it apparently is not his duty weapon or he's already in a butload of trouble. If you keep it he can easily say you stole it and you could be in a butload of trouble. 

If he bought the weapon new then there is a paper trail that leads to him. I can't see a cop not taking advantage of the discounts that Glock give LEO but even if he got it on his own if it was from a shop there is a paper trail.

I'd turn it in so that weapon then has no ties to you. Some LEO are not all that nice an can use their badge to do a he said she said and the LEO will likely come out ahead there.

"I was dating her your honor and she must have taken it from me when we had what I can only describe as a bad breakup".:smt086:smt089

I guess if you could show the attempts to get him to retrieve the weapon then it can be considered abandoned property then it's yours. 

Does Fla require a lic to own or just carry?


----------



## kitty (May 3, 2009)

Todd said:


> On a side note, do you know if the gun is loaded or not? If you're not sure, and do not know how to clear the gun (we can explain it if need be) whatever you do, DO NOT touch the trigger. Glocks do not have the traditional manual safeties other guns do and if it is loaded and you hit the trigger hard enough, it could fire. Just look at what happened to poor Plaxico.


It is loaded. I had to take a moment and research who Plaxico is! I'm learning so much here today  Thanks for the heads up on this safety aspect of the Glock. Scary since I've moved it about 20 times since its been here but at least I know not to touch the trigger.

I'd feel better if it were cleared so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

push the button on the near the trigger guard and drop the magazine. Then without your finger in the trigger guard and pull the slide all the way back. The chambered round should fall out then and just let go. It will be empty then,


----------



## kitty (May 3, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I guess if you could show the attempts to get him to retrieve the weapon then it can be considered abandoned property then it's yours.
> 
> Does Fla require a lic to own or just carry?


I have 3 emails from me to him regarding the gun. All 3 with return receipts that prove he received/opened them. 2 w/replies that he'd get it when he came back. 3rd one, no reply. I'm in the legal profession as well so knew I had to cover my ass with this from the get go.

Not sure about FL laws yet.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't even try to gain ownership in this situation. Unload it, and turn it over. That's just me...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

kitty said:


> I have 3 emails from me to him regarding the gun. All 3 with return receipts that prove he received/opened them. 2 w/replies that he'd get it when he came back. 3rd one, no reply. I'm in the legal profession as well so knew I had to cover my ass with this from the get go.
> 
> Not sure about FL laws yet.


That's really smart. A lot of people don't think like that and then they get spanked in civil court. With a firearm I could see all kinds of complications so I thought to ask. I'd check with a lawyer or something to see how long is a "reasonable amount of time"
in your state. You left a paper trail trying to get him to get it. After that time limit lapses it's abandoned property. Take a safety course and enjoy your new to you weapon :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Personally, I wouldn't even try to gain ownership in this situation. Unload it, and turn it over. That's just me...


I'm with Beefy there. Get the gun out of there and be done with it and the guy who left a loaded gun around you and your kids. If you do want a gun of your own, we'll be more than happy to point you in the right direction for brands, calibers, and even classes to take.


----------



## kitty (May 3, 2009)

Todd, your Awesome with the YouTube! I plan on giving him a bit longer to do the responsible thing himself (say 30 days past my last inquiry-more than fair) then I'll turn it over.

I haven't shot hand guns since I was a teenager with my Dad back in the fields behind our house. I live in a city now so would have to go to a range. I've thought about taking it up as a hobby for years but just never did. 

Meeting all you guys has motivated me to finally do it!!! I'm gonna sign up for the next wkd course. Hopefully, its like riding a bike. I'll be back for your thoughts and advice on what gun may be best for me.

Again, I'd like to say how impressed I am at all your eagerness to help and educate me.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's great to hear, _kitty_. You've definitely come to the right place. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Good gun owners help our cause. THe more safe and responsible gun owners the less ammo the press and politicians have to take away a right that we hold dear. Plus I'm sure most all of us hate seeing the stories that come with those that never took the time to become properly educated in how to handle a weapon safe and in a responsible way. No need for the good guys to get hurt. That's for paper targets and God forbid the bad people.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

No offense was intended by the previous post. It has been removed and I have left the forum.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

doggydoc said:


> The people on here who are urging you to turn it over to the police are expressing an unspoken concern that it may have been used to commit a crime;


Uhhh, no. I was one of the people who suggested to turn it over and I was in no way expressing that it was used in a crime; spoken or not. If I had thought it, I would have said it. I'm not going to speak for the rest of the guys, they can do that on their own, but unless you were sitting here at my PC discussing the topic with me while I typed, don't start telling people what I was trying to say; I can do that all on my own.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Kitty, hi:

I would suggest strongly that you contact your local PD immediately, and turn the gun in and tell them the story... You have to detach yourself from that responsibility. Don't be tempted to keep the gun, it is not worth the risk. You can buy an equivalent gun for around $500 and practice proper gun ownership and safety and enjoy shooting as much as you want.. Again I advice you as not to be tempted to keep the gun for whatever reason, you already covered yourself with the emails that it is his gun and that you don't have anything with it. Don't take any more chances that you really don not need.

The guys in this forum are great, and they provided you with safety tips and guided you so you can unload the gun as a first precaution to take.. And everybody here advised you to turn in the gun to the local PD..So what are you waiting for. From there on, you are responsible for your actions. Do yourself a big favor and turn the gun in ASAP. Take the gun safety course and buy your gun legally and enjoy practicing your gun onwership and shooting sports. Good luck...!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ummmm..A crime? No, I didn't read that anywhere in this thread. What it does more than likely have is a paper trail to the LEO that in his infinite wisdom left it behind. For that reason it might be best to let it go. the OP posted that she had evidence of attempts that she has tried to get the weapon back it it's owner and may well have a right to keep it or give it to LE to get it out of the house.

Being it is a cops weapon (apparently not a duty weapon) to think it was used in as crime is the last thing anyone would think. What it appears is hat people were trying to give informed advice so the OP doesn't end up in any trouble no matter what was chosen to be the fate of the weapon.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

doggydoc said:


> No offense was intended by the previous post. It has been removed and I have left the forum.


No reason to leave the entire forum. People just like to do their own talking, not have a third party say what they meant; especially when that's not what they meant.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

*Don't mess with Joe!,,aahhhahahahaaaaaa*



Todd said:


> No reason to leave the entire forum. People just like to do their own talking, not have a third party say what they meant; especially when that's not what they meant.


Unless you are Joe Biden. He has his own personal "what he ment to say is" guy:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Unless you are Joe Biden. He has his own personal "what he ment to say is" guy:anim_lol::anim_lol:


:smt023:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I understand what you guy's are saying but hate to see the young lady throw away $400 or so unnecessarily.

The advice (good by the way) to contact her local PD is certainly sound. The point at which I differ is in telling them to dispose of it.

If she contacts the PD there is nothing wrong with asking them about abandoned property ownership rights. She should also have them run a check to determine if it is HOT. They most likely will do so anyway. It may have been in possesion of a LEO but that does not preclude the possibility there are problems with it. No offense intended to most LEO's. They know as well as you and I that a low percentage of LEO's are not as honest as they should be.

If everything checks out the PD should be able to give the gun back to her with confirmation they had checked it out. That would make a nice first gun for the lady. If nothing else she could trade it in on whatever she finds more suitable.

Miss Kitty,

Living in a big Florida city is all the justification you need to become a proficient gun owner and user. Take a class or two and join us in taking responsibility for our individual safety. If we don't nobody else will.

PS: Have you ever lived in Dodge City?

Good luck

tumbleweed


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

i agree with everyone about notifying the local PD and getting their assistance in returning the gun to its legal owner. however i also agree with TOF about keeping the gun if the PD cant get its legal owner to retrieve it in a timely manner and that there are no issues with her attaining legal ownership of the gun. 

if i were in her shoes, the situation and circumstances are kinda sketchy and washing your hands clean of the gun is probably best.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

only thing I can add, is that if it was me, Id definately get it checked out to make sure you wont get in trouble with it someday, being that it may have been stolen, used in some illegal activity or whatever. but if its clean, I say you gave him plenty of chances to get it back, and if there was I way I could legally keep it, I would certainly do so.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> s.
> 
> Does Fla require a lic to own or just carry?


You do not need a license or permit to own a gun in Florida, but of course need a CCW to carry.

Like any other state, when purchasing a gun, you need to go through the standard background check. If not a CCW holder, there is a mandatory waiting period depending on the county it is purchased in. There is a standard 3 working day wait, but in some counties like where I live, it is a 5 day wait.

As far as the OP, if you are not comfortable having the gun in your house, call the local PD. They will be more than happy to retrieve it from you.

If you do have an interest in having a firearm, take some lessons like you mentioned and hold onto it until it is claimed.


----------

